# Runwell Hospital, Essex. June 2010



## vwdirtboy (Jun 18, 2010)

Following the ending of contracts accomodating patients at the Essex county's Brentwood mental hospital, joint facilities were developed between East Ham and Southend-on-sea boroughs. A site was chosen at Runwell Hall farm, to the east of the town of Wickford and the firm of Elcock and Sutcliffe were chosen as architects to the site, the former having previously designed the new Bethlem Royal hospital at Monks orchard. Elcock and Sutcliffe were at the forefront of institutional design and when completed, Runwell was seen as being pioneering development in mental hospital compared to it's contemporaries. 

The hospital was divided into specific zones according to purpose and type of patient. Staff housing was located close to or outside of the main entrance, with the most senior residences and nurse's home located on the main drive. The chapel, dedicated to St. Luke was placed at the principal junction at the top of the drive - to its east lay admission, research, treatment convalescence and neurosis blocks. The main buildings were laid out to the west comprising of villas for working patients, and pavilions for the infirm, administrative buildings, recreation hall, kitchens and stores blocks providing segregation of male and female blocks. Workshops were provided on either side for the employment of capable patients. To the rear a combined power house and water tower provided a central focal point, with the laundry constructed on the female side. Parole villas were built at the northermost areas behind the main ranges, providing a degree of freedom to suitable occupants. A large sick hospital was provided directly opposite the administrative block, combining wards for physically sick patients, those with tuberculosis, an operating theatre and staff sick bay. Finally, farthest west, boundary house, a large block for disruptive chronic patients was built, providing two male wards, four female wards and a separate dining hall. The former farm was relocated to the north of the main site. 

Unlike others of it's kind, Runwell utilised names for all villas and wards from the start, instead of numbers and letters used elsewhere until the 1960's and 70's, giving each structure a more homely identity. White with grey brick banding, rendering and variation between flat and pitched rooves were used to identify buildings and prevent a bland functional appearance overall by providing variety. 

Following World War II, Runwell came under the control of the National health service who continued pioneering research work at the hospital. New developments included the Strom Olsen ward, adjacent to the female admission unit, and named after the former Superintendent and a combined occupational therapy and research laboratory block. Investigations under Professor Corsellis led to the development of a 'brain bank', the largest of it's kind and instrumental in researching changes to the brain in mental illness and subnormality. "


"In 1950 Dr Corsellis was Consultant Pathologist at Runwell Hospital in Essex. Runwell was a long-stay mental hospital with a large population of institutionalised patients with neuropsychiatric conditions. At that time there was no effective treatment for many of these conditions. Very little was known about the causes of mental diseases. Many patients had been in hospital for years. 

When a patient in Runwell Hospital died, a post mortem was almost always carried out for diagnostic reasons. The original brains in the collection were examined by Dr Corsellis as an integral part of the post mortem. Instead of disposing of the brains after he had examined them, Dr Corsellis retained those that were of diagnostic interest. 

No brains in the collection were obtained solely for research. To be of any value, the medical history of the deceased was always obtained and each brain was fully examined histologically. This applied irrespective of whether the brain was from a hospital or Coroner's post mortem. Brains showing features of significance were retained. 'Control' brains were also collected when neither the patient's history nor the post mortem findings indicated any neuro-psychiatric disease."


"Under sectorisation and realignment of catchment areas, Runwell's historical role in providing for East Ham diminished and services were became concentrated on the south east essex area, resulting in strong links with mental health services at Southend municipal hospital, later Rochford hospital. With the threat of closure and development of care in the community, services were streamlined between Runwell and Rochford sites, the laboratories and peripheral buildings closing.
The majority of Rochford hospitals are currently located at Runwell, however this is temporary and allows the redevelopment of the Rochford site for new mental health facilities. On their completion all services will be relocated from Runwell hospital, allowing it to close." 

Young Petzl & Myself made the 345 mile round trip from Jannerland and were not disappointed! Big big thanks to Professor Frink for all the intel & hard work he's done, making things a breeze for us! Once in the boilerhouse we spotted some canny lads in black mooching around outside.. we waited for them to enter and climb the spiral staircase before scaring the pants off the pair of them..lol! They turned out to be a canny pair of lads who had made the trip from Glasgow! So hi to skin & friend, sorry for the scare!

Anyway, hope you enjoy my point of view.... 






















































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## t5tuc (Jun 18, 2010)

nice pics thanks for posting


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lush stuff Arve...the chapel shot is pure gold..no goofy shots of the Petz?


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 18, 2010)

vwdirtboy this the second report on the same location
and i hate to be repetitious but i cant help myself sorry.
It makes me feel 
:jiggy::jiggy::jiggy::jiggy::jiggy:

Quality

Thanks for posting mate

SK


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jun 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Lush stuff Arve...the chapel shot is pure gold..no goofy shots of the Petz?



thanks stu.. to come mate got a few off him goofing off..lol!


----------



## tommo (Jun 18, 2010)

nice one fella, cracking shots and some nice and clean parts left as well, sounds like u guys had a top day and a good laugh, well worth the drive


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice one mate, looks pretty interesting. Good shots.


----------



## professor frink (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice report Vdub and thanks for the mention. 


Its almost as good as my report. 

Damn, I just bumped your report above my one.


----------



## Krypton (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice pics there - again - really like the chapel shot!


----------



## shadowman (Jun 19, 2010)

Good Stuff, Any more Brain samples on offer?


----------



## YKnotProductions (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful pitcures! My great-grandad used to work in the kitchens here; my nan was born here!


----------

